# Reemplazar un TL072



## barten (Dic 13, 2006)

Hola ! 
Estoy fabricando un pedal de distorsión y quería saber si puedo reemplazar el TL072 por un MC1458 que lei en otro pedal que mejoraba el sonido, pero no se en éste , también decía de reemplazar los diodos de silicio por los de germanio , si alguno me puede recomendar algo , gracias , acá va el circuito.


----------



## houseman (Dic 13, 2006)

Sii se puede reemplazar tranquilamente, si tienes alguna duda consulta http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/C/1/4/MC1458.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/L/0/7/TL072.shtml
En cuanto a los diodos tambien, es cuetion de gustos en materia de distorsion, algunos prefieren germanios, otros silicios y hasta he visto colocados led`s para el clipping. Es cuestion de probar a ver que te sonido te cabe mas, lo mismo pasa con el operacional doble, te sugiero que montes en la placa un zocalo para integrado de 8 patas y pruebes cual te gusta mas. Tienes mucha información sobre pedales caseros en http://www.pisotones.com
Un abrazo.


----------



## barten (Dic 13, 2006)

houseman dijo:
			
		

> Sii se puede reemplazar tranquilamente, si tienes alguna duda consulta MC1458 Datasheet pdf - Amplifiers and Comparators - Motorola
> TL072 Datasheet pdf - Low Noise JFET Input Operational Amplifiers - Diodes
> En cuanto a los diodos tambien, es cuetion de gustos en materia de distorsion, algunos prefieren germanios, otros silicios y hasta he visto colocados led`s para el clipping. Es cuestion de probar a ver que te sonido te cabe mas, lo mismo pasa con el operacional doble, te sugiero que montes en la placa un zocalo para integrado de 8 patas y pruebes cual te gusta mas. Tienes mucha información sobre pedales caseros en http://www.pisotones.com
> Un abrazo.



 Joya , gracias ! Buena página la de pisotones.com sisisi


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

Un amplificador operacional de audio de gran calidad es el OPA134 de burr-brown y no tiene un precio excesivo, los diodos de germanio no entiendo el porque, la unica diferencia es que tienen una tension umbral menor que los de silicio, podrias poner unos diodos rapidos 1N4148.


----------



## Dano (Abr 10, 2007)

Si quieres probar un buen integrado es el JRC (Japan Radio Company) 4558 que en estos momentos ya no se produce más, bueno en realidad si pero no tiene la misma calidad que el de los 80. La manera más fácil es sacarlo de algún grabador viejo.

Saludos


----------



## Conguito (Abr 23, 2007)

Yo me monté ese pedal hace mucho tiempo y el integrado con el que mejor suena es con un NE5532, pruébalo y no te arrepentirás  he probado con TL072, JRC4558 (de los antiguos y de los modernos), RC4559 (de los modernos).......me quedo con el 5532.
Salu2.


----------



## aaompy (Nov 26, 2007)

buenas a todos, yo estoy queriendo fabricar un pedal muy parecido al bluesbreaker que es el guv'nor de marshall y no puedo conseguir el tsl072 y solo tienen un modelo TL072S, sera que puedo reemplazar eso? muchisimas gracias


----------



## Maritto (Nov 26, 2007)

es el mismo hermano mio!
ejejje creo!
Ademas solo cuesta monedas, asi que no perderias nada con comprarlo y probar!
suertes!
:-9


----------



## aaompy (Nov 26, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo, eso voy a hacer

ya consegui todos los elementos, ayer pobe en el protoboard y no me funcionaba el circuito, no se que debe ser, puse todo como decia


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 28, 2007)

Probá hacerlo en el PCB de notepad, te aseguro que anda porque yo lo he hecho y anduvo a la primera.


----------



## aaompy (Nov 29, 2007)

amigo, disculpa la ignorancia, pero que es PCB?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 30, 2007)

Es la placa de circuito impreso con las pistas, por lo general se llama así al diseño de éstas.
¿Sabes como hacerlo?

-Compra una placa de circuito impreso de una cara (viene en medidas de 5x5; 5x10; 10x10; 10x15; 15x20 siempre hablando en cm.) yo usé una de 5x5 y por poco no me alcanza.

-Imprimí la hoja de notepad tal cual está (que salga en escala real)

-Recortá el PCB dejándole una bordes

-Pegálo (con cinta en los bordes)... pero con la cara de la tinta enfrentado con el cobre da la placa

-Con un punzón o un compás, y ejerciendo presión sobre la placa, marca los orificios de las perforaciones

-Despega el diseño del PCB y con una fibra de tinta indeleble (o la que viene especialmente para electrónica) dibuja las pistas sobre el cobre (para eso te sirve las marcas con el punzón ó compás)

-El corte químico: sumergí la placa en cloruro férrico (debe estar en un recipiente no metálico)

CABE ACLARAR
      *Que el cloruro férrico ataca la ropa, en realidad la mancha y es imposible de sacar (pensá que tiene un alto contenido de óxido de hierro)

      *No debe entrar en contacto prolongado con las manos, lavarse enseguida ó usar guantes 

      *Se recomienda que esté en un lugar ventilado

#dependiendo de muchos factores tu placa podrá estar entre 15 min a 1 hora:
{Si esta en un ambiente caluroso, demora menos.}
{Si es nuevo el cloruro, demora menos.}

-Lavá la placa con agua (cualquier canilla sirve) y revisala, recordá que en la placa no debe quedar ningún vestigio de cobre visible (solo lo tapado), despues con alcohol y algodón, saca la tinta indeleble.

-Después de esto, perfora los orificios con una mecha de 0.8mm (ó 1mm en su defecto) para componentes pequeños y 1.5 para potenciómetros y otros (aveces vale hacerles fuerza hasta que entren, ¡lo que hace la ansiedad!)

-Finalmente:...... ¡A montar el proyecto!

PD: espero que se entienda y te sirva.


----------



## aaompy (Dic 2, 2007)

poco experto, muchisimas gracias amigo, voy a hacer lo que dijiste, entendi todo perfectamente. muchisimas gracias, y para conectar los jacks del plug y del transformador con el circuito como es?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 4, 2007)

Acá esta el conexionado del guv'nor, si no conseguis el interruptor de 3 polos (3PDT) , podes eliminar uno, para eso uní todos los cables del polo X e elimina la pista X (que en realidad es un cable)
En ese caso usas un interruptor de 2 polos (DPDT)

PD: perdón por la demora.


----------



## Matías (Feb 14, 2008)

Mira yo he armado este pedal y anda de maravillas. Todos los datos que necesitas los saque de una pagina: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com. Está muy buena y funciona. Ah lo unico ten cuidado con la plaqueta que está para hacerla con luz, por lo tanto esta alreves si la quieres imprimir y copiar en la placa con tinta. Suerte, y para adelante que funciona.


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 14, 2008)

excelente aporte


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 16, 2008)

La de notepad tambien, yo los imprimo en espejo y uso la fibra...

Saludos.


----------



## lukasmiti2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

genios saquenle una fotocopia despues pongan la copia en la placa con el toner sobre el cobre y despues le pasan una plancha luego lo meten en agua a la placa y le sacan el papel despues al acido y listo!

yo tambien me quiero hacer una distorcion cuual me recomiendan la marssall o la fender o la omnidriver?


----------



## luis vera (Jul 30, 2009)

Amigo,
Un buen efecto es el rat o rodent tal como lo denominan en esta dirección: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=92&Itemid=26
Yo armé el de pisotones ( http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm ) también y los dos suena muy bien, no encontré diferencia con el original.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 29, 2009)

lukasmiti2009 dijo:


> yo tambien me quiero hacer una distorcion cuual me recomiendan la marssall o la fender o la omnidriver?



(Muy tarde ña respuesta, verdad?) omnifriver no lo conozco, fender, suena demasiado "sucia" para mi gusto (rasca mucho) creo que la mejor opción es de marshall, como este que hablan aquí, el guvnor, para mas distorsion puedes hacer el shred master, lo encontrarás con el buscador del foro...


----------



## El Comy (Nov 1, 2021)

Saludos para todos, estoy intentando montar este preamplificador con tonos pero no tengo el TL072. 








						Construya un Preamplificador con Tonos (dos bandas) | Video Rockola
					

Como construir un preamplificador con EQ de dos bandas utilizando el circuito integrado 4558 o TL072. A veces cuando tenemos un amplificador notamos que al conectarle la señal del computador no logramos sacarle toda la potencia. Esto se debe a que a algunas veces la ganancia del amplificador es...




					www.videorockola.com
				



Quisiera saber si lo puedo remplazar por el 2904D?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2021)

Si , compatible con TL072 y MC1558

Ojo con :

AU2904  hasta +-15 o 30V alimentación simple.
IL2904  hasta +-16 0 32 V simple.
KA2904 hasta +-13 o 26V simple
LM2904 hasta +-13 0 26V simple


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , compatible con TL072 y MC1558
> 
> Ojo con :
> 
> ...


Gracias por responder hermano, al parecer tengo algún error porque no me trabaja al conectar el parlante de un canal me hace un sonido raro (truuuuuuuuuuu). Estoy alimentando con +10 y -10 vol usando el doblador de voltaje, ¿está bien así?

Este tipo de potenciómetro es el que estoy usando, ¿Esta es la conexión correcta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2021)

Lo de +-10 Volts está bien , además de masa (cero V)

Lo del potenciómetro . . . 






						Potenciometro de 7 pines en una vieja radio
					

Hola ace  semanas que busco un pote de 7 pines para el volumen de una vieja radio, me dijeron que se puede reemplazar por uno de 6 pines, pero nunca me dijeron como.  Yo pretendo saber si alguien sabe como es la configuración de dichos pines, ya que me tiene desconcertado y no se como acer...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder hermano, al parecer tengo algún error porque no me trabaja al conectar el parlante de un canal me hace un sonido raro (truuuuuuuuuuu). *Estoy alimentando con +10 y -10 vol usando el doblador de voltaje, ¿está bien así?*


Publica un esquema de tu fuente de alimentación y como la conectaste


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Publica un esquema de tu fuente de alimentación y como la conectaste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2021)

Eso es un HORROR


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso es un HORROR


Gracias hermano.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2021)

Saludos...
Les cuento que ya me trabaja el pre lo que solo un canal, jajajaja.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo del potenciómetro . . .



Saludos…

Le cuento que cambié los potenciómetros por otros más convencionales (6 pines, 3 arriba y 3 debajo) y todo perfecto. Buena calidad de sonido aunque para los bajos no encontré potenciómetro de 20 k solo 10k igual que para los altos y me gustaría un poco más de bajo. ¿Se podría modificar el circuito pasa bajos para 10 k y no 20? Ahora solo me queda montar la fuente simétrica recomendada por el Don. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> me gustaría un poco más de bajo



Tenés que modificar las dos resistencias de 22k que vas a las puntas del potenciómetro y/o los dos capacitores de 473 también conectados al potenciómetro. Ojo solo podrías modificar una y una si solo es aumentar , a jugar


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés que modificar las dos resistencias de 22k





DOSMETROS dijo:


> y/o los dos capacitores de 473



¿Cómo hago, subir valor o bajar?
Disculpe mi ignorancia, jajajaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

Opción A - Probá bajando las de 22k , poniendo en paralelo otra resistencia cercana a los 20k , y aumentando el capacitor poniendo en paralelo otro capacitor de 473. Jugá 

Opción B - The James-Baxandall Passive Tone-Control Network


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción A - Probá bajando las de 22k , poniendo en paralelo otra resistencia cercana a los 20k , y aumentando el capacitor poniendo en paralelo otro capacitor de 473. Jugá
> 
> Opción B - The James-Baxandall Passive Tone-Control Network


Gracias hermano...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá bajando las de 22k , poniendo en paralelo otra resistencia cercana a los 20k


¿No pueden ser iguales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2021)

Si , pueden ser de 22k


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pueden ser de 22k


Gracias hermano luego comento.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo solo podrías modificar una y una si solo es aumentar


Explíqueme bien esto, jajajaa


----------



## El Comy (Nov 4, 2021)

Saludos para todos...
Necesito me digan si este diseño que hice está bien, es la fuente simétrica para transformador sin tab central que me recomendó Dosmetros.
Gracias…


----------



## J2C (Nov 4, 2021)

.


El Comy no lo tomes a mal, ya llevas más de 3 años en el Foro y tienes más de 900 posteos realizados.


Haz el circuito/diseño de manera que se entienda, con símbolos como estos:




Yo personalmente ese tipo de cosas que posteaste ni las miro, y hay muchos más que piensan igual.




Salu2.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 4, 2021)

¿Sería este el circuito del que has dibujado las pistas para el circuito impreso?











Pd. Este sería el mejor modo de realizar la consulta.
Pd. 2. En principio parece que está bien, espera por si algún compañero lo cerciora.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 4, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Sería este el circuito del que has dibujado las pistas para el circuito impreso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mil gracias por la aclaración hermano, lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima.
Sí es ese el circuito...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Sí es ese el circuito...


Y por que no usas el otro que solo tiene dos diodos en vez de este que lleva ocho??
Con todo lo que les cuesta conseguir componentes yo no tiraría 8 diodos si puedo usar 2....a menos que también vayas a colgar ahí un amplificador o algo de mucho consumo...


----------



## El Comy (Nov 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que no usas el otro que solo tiene dos diodos en vez de este que lleva ocho??
> Con todo lo que les cuesta conseguir componentes yo no tiraría 8 diodos si puedo usar 2....a menos que también vayas a colgar ahí un amplificador o algo de mucho consumo...


En verdad lo tengo trabajando con el de 2 diodos y se escucha bien, solo quería lograr una fuente mejor rectificada para de esta manera mejora más el audio y el pre esté más estable, para el amplificador uso otra fuente con más potencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> En verdad lo tengo trabajando con el de 2 diodos y se escucha bien, solo quería lograr una fuente mejor rectificada para de esta manera mejora más el audio y el pre esté más estable, para el amplificador uso otra fuente con más potencia.


Ese circuito que has hecho debe consumir, con mucha suerte, 8 mA !!! No necesitas rectificar ni filtrar mejor, y si querés mejorar la fuente, tratá de conseguir un par de reguladores integrados y listo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2021)

Hola a todos , creo que en ese diseño es valido crear " un tierra o masa  virtual" con un AmpOp donde la salida del AmpOp es la tierra o masa virtual (1/2 de Vcc) .
En la entrada positiva conectamos un dibisor de tensión de relación 1:2 de la tensión de alimentación  ( o sea un dibisor por 2 ) , en la entrada negativa conectamos directamente a la saida del AmpOp propriamente dicho y esa salida es nuestro tierra o masa virtual.
Los pinos de alimentacíón son conectados a la fuente DC de todo el diseño original.
Creo que ande de premera , habrias que tentear esa idea .
!Suerte!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## El Comy (Nov 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese circuito que has hecho debe consumir, con mucha suerte, 8 mA !!! No necesitas rectificar ni filtrar mejor, y si querés mejorar la fuente, tratá de conseguir un par de reguladores integrados y listo.


Entendido hermano gracias, lo mantendré así cómo lo tengo porque dudo mucho que pueda encontrar un regulador negativo, jajajajaa.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 4, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 273688


El Leyo en la serigrafia +/-/ GND y se mando de frente marchen.   Casi muero del estallido. Gracias por tanto humor.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que no usas el otro que solo tiene dos diodos en vez de este que lleva ocho??


El problema de esta de 2 diodos son los filtros de 4700 uf que no aparecen, solo tengo de 2200 uf y al parecer son de muy poca capacidad de filtrado. Creo que por eso Dosmetro me dijo que lo que había hecho era un HORROR, jajajajjaaa


----------



## unmonje (Nov 5, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> El problema de esta de 2 diodos son los filtros de 4700 uf que no aparecen, solo tengo de 2200 uf y al parecer son de muy poca capacidad de filtrado. Creo que por eso Dosmetro me dijo que lo que había hecho era un HORROR, jajajajjaaa


Media onda es mucho mas difícil de filtrar, con cualquier capacidad, incluso con un filtro PI bien hecho, que es carísimo hoy dia, Para 100 hertz serian 2000 uf por Amper, así que, imaginemos para 50 sin bobina de choque. Media onda se justifica solo cuando el consumo es despreciable es decir que el rizado va a ser casi nulo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> "solo tengo de 2200 uf y al parecer son de muy poca capacidad de filtrado"


!Todo depende de cuanto es la curriente consumida por la carga en Amperios , si es baja 2200uF te sobran !
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Todo depende de cuanto es la curriente consumida por la carga en Amperios , si es baja 2200uF te sobran !


Por eso se lo dije: solo usa hasta 8 mA...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2021)

Aun aposto en mi propuesta del post# 45 .


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 5, 2021)

Me pregunto por qué tanta vuelta al circuito, si no va a grabar profesionalmente.
Mejor de lo que está, y para lo que va a usar, que seguro será un telefono o reproductor de MP3, sobra.
Solo se justificaria mejorar, si la calidad/ruido actual es notoria, pero lo dudo.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 5, 2021)

¿ Que tiene de malo un TL072 ? ¿ cual es el parámetro de éste, que hace colapsar el proyecto?     ¿ donde está el piloto ?

¿ Porque tanto desasosiego ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2021)

Hasta onde se lo chiste es como crear una toma central como tierra o masa a partir de una unica fuente ( no bipartida) o de un unico secundario de un transformador sin cualquer toma central disponible.


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 5, 2021)

El problema del TL072 es que no lo tiene


----------

